# SMS Abzocke - brauche hilfe



## Theresa2703 (5 März 2011)

Brauche dringend eure Hilfe

Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen über Facebook bei einem Gewinnspiel oder ähnlichem mitgemacht, wo man seine Handynummer angeben musste. Jetzt erhalte ich (ca. 1x mal die Woche) eine SMS mit einer Frage drin (z.B. wie heißen die weißen Blutkörperchen a) ... b)...) habe darauf nie geantwortet. mir wird jedes mal 5€ von meinem guthaben (karte) abgezogen. in der sms steht nicht woher die sms kommt.

was mache ich nun, um das zu beenden?


----------



## Unregistriert (6 März 2011)

*AW: SMS Abzocke - brauche hilfe*



Theresa2703 schrieb:


> Brauche dringend eure Hilfe
> 
> Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen über Facebook bei einem Gewinnspiel oder ähnlichem mitgemacht, wo man seine Handynummer angeben musste. Jetzt erhalte ich (ca. 1x mal die Woche) eine SMS mit einer Frage drin (z.B. wie heißen die weißen Blutkörperchen a) ... b)...) habe darauf nie geantwortet. mir wird jedes mal 5€ von meinem guthaben (karte) abgezogen. in der sms steht nicht woher die sms kommt.
> 
> was mache ich nun, um das zu beenden?



Hallo,

Vermutlich ein ABO von Planet49. Veröffentliche mal den Text der SMS.
LG Theo


----------



## Unregistriert (11 März 2011)

*AW: SMS Abzocke - brauche hilfe*

Der Text heute lautete: 
"Welcher Saft wird für einen Greyhoundmit Wodka kombiniert? A) Grapefruit B) Tomate Antworte A oder B"
Ich habe dann eine SMS gesendet: Bitte Beenden sie das Schicken von SMSn auf mein Handy.
Dann kam als Antwort: Deine SMS war niciht lesbar. Für ein Abo sende das Wort A oder B, um eine Frage zu beantworten. Mehr Infos: WinGameOn | Country Selection oder Tel. 01805240077


----------



## Unregistriert (11 März 2011)

*AW: SMS Abzocke - brauche hilfe*

http://handyabokuendigen.wordpress....abo-produkten-mobile-entertainment/wingameon/


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: SMS Abzocke - brauche hilfe*

Hallo, habe auch so ein blödes Spiel mitgemacht und bin ebenfalls bei winga neon angekommen. 
Bitte um Hilfe. 
Ich habe gestern eine SMS zur genannten Handynr. geschickt und hoffe, dass es hiermit beendet ist, bin mir aber nicht sicher. 
Ich hasse solche Fallen!!


----------



## BRITA RÖDER (18 Juli 2011)

VOLL DIE ABZOCKE;KOMME DA NICHT RAUS SCHICKTE SMS MIT STOP;DA KOMMT DANN SEI KEIN KUNDE;ABER IMMER 4,99euro weg.habe tan senden lassen um zu kündigen..steht sei kein kunde,wie komme ich nun da raus...weiss ja nichtmal wieso die meine nummer haben


----------



## Reducal (18 Juli 2011)

BRITA RÖDER schrieb:


> VOLL DIE ABZOCKE;KOMME DA NICHT RAUS


Nur STOP ins Nirwana zu funken reicht freilich nicht. Um welchen Dienst geht es denn bei dir überhaupt?


----------



## Lole_5o (31 August 2011)

Ich persönlich habe ein zweites Handy mit nur sehr wenig Guthaben als Kontaktnummer. Man kann mich telefonisch erreichen, kann aber kein Guthaben abbuchen.


----------



## Romina <3 (10 Januar 2012)

hallo ,
  ich habe auch schon seit 2 Wochen je eine sms bekommen wo mir dan 2,99 sofort abgebucht worden. ich hatte so ein gewinn spiel mit gemacht und meine handy nummer eigegeben  
dabei stand garnichts von einem Abo oder etwas anderem da !!! 
Brauche Hilfe  den wenn ich eine sms verschicke klappt das nicht?!


----------



## auchabgezockter (16 März 2012)

drittanbieterinkasso sperren lassen über den kundenservice


----------



## Heiko (16 März 2012)

auchabgezockter schrieb:


> drittanbieterinkasso sperren lassen über den kundenservice


Wirkt sich aber in der Regel nicht auf bereits laufende "Abos" aus...


----------

